# Gold connectors - worth or not?



## perman666 (Apr 27, 2013)

I have found 45grams of new ( 3 pcs are used ) BNC golden connectors.

Is this worth anything? They are from middle 90's from production of coax antennas.


----------



## ilikesilver (Apr 27, 2013)

looks like gold, brass has a redish tint to the color when you look at it for reference. keep them. tim


----------



## necromancer (Apr 27, 2013)

yes, keep them. i get them all the time, glondor may be able to give you a better answer (he recovers PM's for me)


----------



## GOLDbuyerCA (Apr 27, 2013)

*sellable as connectors* imo, 25, to 50 cents worth of gold recoverable, if your not using selective gold recovery, these consume a lot of chemicals. they have value, at ham fests, for 50 cents to a buck. if there is center pins . " that's it," i have a five gallon pail full, tons and tons of connectors out there, all worth more than the plating, even the silver ones. amphanol, etc.


----------



## akgold (May 5, 2013)

They are not BNC connectors pictured. Those are SMA. BNCs are a lot larger than the SMAs pictured and are NOT threaded. The "B" in BNC stands for bayonet. If they were the size of BNCs and threaded, then they would be TNC connectors. The "T" stands for threaded.


----------



## rickbb (May 10, 2013)

Yeah, those look like standard RG56 or 58 coax connectors..


----------

